# Senseless testosterone filled picture thread,post "your current version hot rod"



## struggle (Sep 15, 2009)

I realize this is a pretty heavy green oriented board but post your current performance car. 

 Here is ours 2009.5 Pontiac G8 GT 
6.0L 361 hp 6 speed auto it puts smile on me every time I drive it. 0-60 in 5.3 seconds and 13.7 in the quarter mile.


----------



## Jags (Sep 15, 2009)

1973 Challenger - This pic was taken awhile back.  The car is currently in a much more "assembled" stance.  Small block, punched out, cam'd, swirl port heads, mallory ignition and ready for exhaust (what little of it I plan on sticking under it. %-P )


----------



## mayhem (Sep 15, 2009)

My brother in laws, but he lets me use it whenever I want.  I put together a local cuise night in my town and use this whenever we have the event.  Thing is an utter blast to drive and its absolutely amazing how many people swear up and down that they used to have a car "just like it", but got rid of it.


----------



## struggle (Sep 15, 2009)

Jags me want to see a more complete picture. I like the looks of that color. I bet it is very sharp. What was the original color?

The 57 Chevy is undeniable the most classic/vintage car ever in my mind.


----------



## Jags (Sep 15, 2009)

struggle said:
			
		

> Jags me want to see a more complete picture. I like the looks of that color. I bet it is very sharp. What was the original color?



The original color was gold.  I purchased the car in black and now its blue (a corvette blue that changes shades).  Yeah, I have to agree that when all washed up and spit shined it is a very sharp color.  I don't have any current pics.  It is still a project in the works.  It is completely assembled now, with the exception of door panels and exhaust.  Oh, and I have new rims to put on it.  Probably gonna be awhile before I get back to it, but hey, I have owned it since 1990.  Its not going anywhere.


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2009)

'36 Ford pickup.  All original when I got it.  The Dearborn-type restoration zealots would shoot me for what I've done to the chassis.  Hope I can finish it before I'm too old to drive it.   %-P Rick


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> 1973 Challenger - This pic was taken awhile back.  The car is currently in a much more "assembled" stance.  Small block, punched out, cam'd, swirl port heads, mallory ignition and ready for exhaust (what little of it I plan on sticking under it. %-P )


My buddy had a 70 or 71 Challenger that had the 440 six pack scoop, but we later found out it had a  426 with duel quads from the factory. What you think that would be worth today? We went 136 in it with me sitting behind him watching the speed.

Shipper


----------



## Jags (Sep 15, 2009)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> but we later found out it had a  426 with duel quads from the factory. What you think that would be worth today?



An original 426 with dual quads is a "sky is the limit" type car.  If you get a couple of people that get into a bidding war, it could easily get into 6 digits.

As far as speed goes, yeah, the last plane that nailed me when I brought the car home from SoCal. claimed I was doing 138 MPH.  The Bastage! :shut:


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bad thing is he sold the car around 75 or so and I know he only paid less than $4000 for it new. The other bad thing was we went 136 on a snowy road back when we were really stupid. :roll: 

Shipper


----------



## tutu_sue (Sep 16, 2009)

My hubby's got a 2004 Audi A8L with a 4.2L engine.  She's got 330hp @ 6,500rpm.  What can we say she's a little curb heavy at 4,400 lbs. - 0-60 in 6.3 secs.  14.2 in the 1/4 mile.  We hear 160mph top, but US models are limited to 130mph.  She gets 17mpg city/24mpg highway.  A pleasure to drive.


----------



## stejus (Sep 17, 2009)

My current version of a German muscle car. One car away from the real 3 series muscle car, that being the new 2008 M3. This is my 335i (3.0L Twin turbo) 6sp coupe with 300 hp and 300 lbs torque. It has the giddy-up to get to 60 in 5.2 according to BMW. Motortrend clocked it at 5.1 and C&D;clocked it at 4.9.  I have no idea but it's sure fun to get on it when I can.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, other than the grill, that hardly even looks like a BMW.  I'll bet it's a nice car to drive...


----------



## stejus (Sep 17, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Wow, other than the grill, that hardly even looks like a BMW. I'll bet it's a nice car to drive...


 It sure is but a little hard on the bumps due to the low profile run flat tires. You learn to avoid any surface deviations quickly with this car. BMW got caught up in the hp/torque wars and designed this 335i and realized it was as powerful and fun as the current (at that time) M3. The ride and tranny is much more tame than the older M3. I'm not knocking the old M3, but it was hardly civil enough to be a daily driver. The new M3, hmmm, they combined the best of both worlds. A mode for urban streets and a mode for the track and a V8 under the hood!


----------



## sullystull (Sep 17, 2009)

Salsa soft tail frame modified with a Carbon Fiber "lefty" front fork
carbon fiber bars
carbon fiber cranks
29 inch wheels outfitted with tubeless tires
weighing in at 25 lbs

Does this qualify as a "hot rod"?


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> Does this qualify as a "hot rod"?



Not if I'm the power plant. :red:


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 17, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> Salsa soft tail frame modified with a Carbon Fiber "lefty" front fork
> carbon fiber bars
> carbon fiber cranks
> 29 inch wheels outfitted with tubeless tires
> ...



Do you still call it a "fork" even if its only got 1 arm??


----------



## sullystull (Sep 17, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> sullystull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe we should call it a knife instead


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 21, 2009)

This was my hotrod last year, my business and two kids forced sale, I will eventually get over it. 1700cc EFI is a very sweet thing!


----------



## mayhem (Sep 21, 2009)

Took me awhile to find a photo, but this is my project car.  1964 Triumph Spitfire.  Currently I've got it wrapped up and off the ground so it doesn't get any worse than it already is.  I
ve verified that all the mechanicals are there adn work as well as can be without replacing them.  I've even driven it which was a rush...the thing is so small and unbelievably low that I had the living hell scared out of my by a Subaru Justy because I was looking up at the things grill...seriously, the roof is below my waist.


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves I thought this Forum was about being "green" and the support of conserving fossil fuel!


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

OBT this is what keeps me busy all summer  

Sorry had to!


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2009)

Mandoo said:
			
		

> ...this is what keeps me busy all summer...



What...putting reflective tape on your boat trailer?  Replacing light bulbs in the garage?  What?  Rick


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Mandoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catch on the bulbs! I think the trailer tape is required (they all have it)

BTW I do try to conserve where possible it just sounds Hypocritical coming from me so I just try my best to conserve by arriving faster!


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2009)

Need to see a pic from the stern.  Looks to be ~36', maybe 10 tons or so, but the lens is deceiving, of course...Triple axle trailer.  Where do you race it?  Lakes, I assume, unless you drag it all the way from Ohio to the ocean.  Been a boat guy all my life, in one way or another...until I retired from the Navy.  No more boats for me, but I still really like scoping out other folks' boats.  She's a beauty...but I still wanna know what's under her hood and what you do with her.  Rick


----------



## sullystull (Sep 23, 2009)

Mandoo said:
			
		

> You guys should be ashamed of yourselves I thought this Forum was about being "green" and the support of conserving fossil fuel!


What...my bike didn't count?


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking about getting back on the water all summer.
While researching on the net I came across one old guy who used an old sailboat (fairly cheap item) to cruise the Mississippi.
I then found another fella who was the Commadore of his yaht club in Canada who used a sailboat for cruising there.
The idea is that you can get a decent boat, remove the mast, install a new or newer Honda type 9.8hp 4-stroke (super quiet) and cruise all day on a gallon of gas.  Canal cruising is usually limited to 10mph so who needs an ego engine that measures fuel consumption in gallons/hour?
That sounded pretty darn green (cheap) to me so I started looking with a serious hesitation regarding headroom in the cabin of a sailboat.
I just found and bought a 23' O'Day pop-top for $500.  The entire cabin raises to give 6'4" of head room in the cabin.
If I get tired of canal cruising I'll hinge and reinstall the mast and have a little sailing trawler type looking thingy.
Here are some representative pics but mine will have solid walls with massive windows instead of the canvas.


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting back on the water all summer.
> While researching on the net I came across one old guy who used an old sailboat (fairly cheap item) to cruise the Mississippi.
> I then found another fella who was the Commadore of his yaht club in Canada who used a sailboat for cruising there.
> The idea is that you can get a decent boat, remove the mast, install a new or newer Honda type 9.8hp 4-stroke (super quiet) and cruise all day on a gallon of gas.  Canal cruising is usually limited to 10mph so who needs an ego engine that measures fuel consumption in gallons/hour?
> ...



Well if you've been thinking about it and have the means I would do it. I don't care if it's a raft, cruiser, Kayak or jet boat being on the water is what it's all about. A friend of mine took his Blow boat up the Mississippi and ended up in Nevis (bought a house there) Took a year and a half off to do this. I loved hearing the stories and always wished I could do something similar.

Be careful on the "Ego engine" comment I'm happily married and we both enjoy the wind, noise and speed. I don't wear gold chains and she does not have paid for boobs! It's just something we like. BTW now that I'm thinking about it paid for boobs may not be a bad idea :gulp: 

Do you think a 9.8hp engine pushing all that weight will really run all day on a gallon or more like a gallon a hour? Just curious I honestly don't no what the fuel consumption figures are.



OK enough of this and back to the Testosterone! Add a blower to that 9.8 and let her rip :coolgrin:


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 23, 2009)

Mandoo said:
			
		

> [quote author722278"].



Be careful on the "Ego engine" comment I'm happily married and we both enjoy the wind, noise and speed. I don't wear gold chains and she does not have paid for boobs! It's just something we like. BTW now that I'm thinking about it paid for boobs may not be a bad idea :gulp: 

Do you think a 9.8hp engine pushing all that weight will really run all day on a gallon or more like a gallon a hour? Just curious I honestly don't no what the fuel consumption figures are.
n:[/quote]

Mr. Mandoo-
The "ego engine" comment was more for building my ego than knocking down someone else's.
I'll let you know for sure next year but everything I read indicates 1-2 gallons/day.
FYI the boat is 3100 lbs..


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2009)

Mandoo said:
			
		

> Do you think a 9.8hp engine pushing all that weight will really run all day on a gallon or more like a gallon a hour?



Taking it one step farther, I don't think that amount of HP on that much weight would be able to properly control the boat??  Don't know, I'm not a sail boat guy.  I'm a fishing boat guy, I want about 1hp for every 12 pounds of weight. :cheese:


----------



## stejus (Sep 23, 2009)

Mandoo said:
			
		

> You guys should be ashamed of yourselves I thought this Forum was about being "green" and the support of conserving fossil fuel!



I am getting 8 cylinder power/performance from a 6 cylinder engine   Now that's conserving IMO!


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Need to see a pic from the stern.  Looks to be ~36', maybe 10 tons or so, but the lens is deceiving, of course...Triple axle trailer.  Where do you race it?  Lakes, I assume, unless you drag it all the way from Ohio to the ocean.  Been a boat guy all my life, in one way or another...until I retired from the Navy.  No more boats for me, but I still really like scoping out other folks' boats.  She's a beauty...but I still wanna know what's under her hood and what you do with her.  Rick



We use it mainly on Lake Erie around Sandusky and the Island area it actually stays on a lift at Cedar Point. This is not a race boat it's set up for pleasure and is now way out classed by speed and power. It has Merc 500HP carb engines built on 502 blocks. They are now closer to 550HP (cam and head changes) The boat is 38 feet long and weighs about 9k dry. It's best speed was 83mph under perfect conditions and able to hit 80 under almost any condition (weight and air temp) 

It was made by Powerquest boats in Holland Michigan and was quite the Underdog for it's era. They are no longer in business. 

That's about it, Thanks for asking and on a side note were anxious for our sons homecoming from the Navy in the spring.

The pictures are from my phone so they could be better.


----------



## Mandoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Mandoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They seem to cut through the water like a knife. You would be surprised just how much control they have while under power. Most have little outboards or very small engines spinning a small prop very slow.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2009)

Note: for anybody that has never gone 80+ MPH on water.....that is darn fast.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 23, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Mandoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, I was told that a 6.5hp-8hp would be better because they would need to be run at a higher and more engine friendly rpm.

I wouldn't expect much help from all the over achievers on this forum.  Perhaps if it was nuclear powered? :lol:


----------



## rdust (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a belly button Mustang with a 351w stroked to 410 ci, aluminum heads, solid cam, nitrous, c4 trans with a full reverse manual valve body with a brake, full roll cage blah blah blah.

Best nitrous feed ET 9.4x@143mph
Best n/a pass 10.3x@130

Since buying a house and having a kid I haven't played with it much, plus this wood addiction is really cutting into my free time.


----------



## rdust (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> '36 Ford pickup.  All original when I got it.  The Dearborn-type restoration zealots would shoot me for what I've done to the chassis.  Hope I can finish it before I'm too old to drive it.   %-P Rick



Awesome!  Can't wait to see it complete!  I'm working with my dad on restoring his 67 chevelle right now, we "might" get paint on it this year.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> ...What...my bike didn't count?



What bike?  That's not a bike.  _This _is a bike.  Yours doesn't make any obnoxious noise.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> sullystull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Honda 

{ducks and runs out of office}


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Nice Honda...



Yeah, well, I really like that '73 Celica of yours, too, shipmate.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baaahaaa ha! :lol: 

What year is that scooter??


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> What year is that scooter??



'02 H-D Softail Deuce.  Engine's stock.  Screamin' Eagle exhaust, Mikuni 42mm carb, a few other little cosmetic doodads here & there.  Gets me around when I'm in the mood and the weather's right.  I like it.  I'm a cruiser, by _no_ means a racer.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet ride.  I like the color.

Edit: those 42mm Miks aren't the square ones are they?


----------



## struggle (Sep 24, 2009)

rdust said:
			
		

> Just a belly button Mustang with a 351w stroked to 410 ci, aluminum heads, solid cam, nitrous, c4 trans with a full reverse manual valve body with a brake, full roll cage blah blah blah.
> 
> Best nitrous feed ET 9.4x@143mph
> Best n/a pass 10.3x@130
> ...



Some friends of mine and I went to the track with a car just about like that. Stroked 351 to 400" plus, C4 and caged. No juice and on the first run it ran a 11.26. It only ran one pass as he put on some race alternator with a huge 7" pulley and I do not think it ever saw enough RPM to trigger it to charge (had to see something like 7K before exciting but with the big pulley it never saw that).  So he could not chance any more runs as the battery would not stay charged up. It needs more track time but will clearly go into the 10s

The car is called JunkYard dog. It was a former 4 cyl. model.


----------



## Dix (Sep 24, 2009)

Horse power 

Mega Horse Power






The only vehicle I own.


----------

